# Aromasin kilking sex drive?



## JCBourne (Nov 2, 2011)

Anyone else have this issue? Either my test is underdosed or the aromasin is messing with my sex drive. Was doing 12.5mg ed for bloat, now 12.5mg eod. Didnt happen with adex and I've seen people say adex kills their sex drive. Also running masteron e with the test.


----------



## Ahrnold (Nov 2, 2011)

damn, same here!   cycle was great for first 4 or 5 weeks, gym time is fine but dont want no poonanny?  what gives, doing the same dose but now tapering off with 300mg test a week, should I just quit the aromasin and do my nolva/clomid after last shot?


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 2, 2011)

Bloodwork will immediately let you know if it's caused by the aromasin lowering e2 too much.  the test is about $30-40.

I don't believe that aromasin itself has this effect, but too low of e2 can.


----------



## Ahrnold (Nov 2, 2011)

yea but do I need aromasin at such a low test dose?


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ahrnold said:


> yea but do I need aromasin at such a low test dose?



bloodwork is the only way to know for sure.  I hear a lot of guys need to run an AI while on TRT.


----------



## Ahrnold (Nov 2, 2011)

ok, thanks for the info


----------



## Ahrnold (Nov 2, 2011)

didnt mean to steal thread, just tryin to help OP out


----------



## pieguy (Nov 2, 2011)

people overestimate aromasin's power in males. the stuff only lasts 8ish hours and doesn't give nearly the amount of estrogen reduction that's stated in studies on female test subjects.

Here's heavy's latest blog entry:

Keep in mind that 50mg of Aromasin daily kept estradiol in the normal range for men so if you think using an aromatase inhibitor will crush estrogen too much this science supports the opposite. Additionally, plasma lipids and IGF-I concentrations in men were unaffected by Aromasin treatment. From the data I have read and my years of experience with this medication, 25mg of Aromasin every other day is a good starting point on moderate doses of testosterone. If testosterone doses are raised then 25mg daily may be needed to control estrogen.Since either high and low estrogen can cause side effects such as low libido only labs can determine the appropriate dose of Aromasin.

At 700mg of test, 25mg every 12 hours seems to be working perfect. Everybody is different though so only blood tests can show for sure. I might be using underdosed stane though considering I bought it from Precision.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 2, 2011)

pieguy said:


> people overestimate aromasin's power in males. the stuff only lasts 8ish hours and doesn't give nearly the amount of estrogen reduction that's stated in studies on female test subjects.
> 
> Here's heavy's latest blog entry:
> 
> ...



I have needed 25 mg every 12 hours as well.  I was running test and dbol.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 2, 2011)

Like I said, either its the aromasin or underdosed test, maybe I should switch off the aromasin to adex for a couple of weeks and see. Yeah I could get lab work done, but I would honestly rather try a cheaper route first (which is switch out the aromasin).

On second thought, I may want to get some lab work done to make sure my test levels are very high as well.. Hmmm.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 3, 2011)

Happened to me, as well. Went from plowing the wife all the time to not caring about sex at all. Sucks. But hey, I know my stuff is legit lol


----------



## TwisT (Nov 3, 2011)

I would get labs and check your test levels brah, aromasin especially at that dose is unlikely to do so, especially when on test


----------



## Klutch (Nov 9, 2011)

Yea... Same Is happening to me right now. I'm running ep aromasin I started mine 2 weeks into cycle was horny till I started the aromasin.. And I only do 12.5 e3d. I don't even have morning wood anymore.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 9, 2011)

damn that sucks i wanna fuck everything in site right now and i wake up harder then a fucking brick of gold


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay so it killed my sex drive, yet I still got a lump. It makes no sense. Can anyone explain this? I got a pretty nice size lump, jumped off the aromasin and onto letro. I've questioned the company who I got the aromasin from since i had issues with their adex too.


----------



## bigdtrain (Nov 9, 2011)

sometimes if the dose is too high, their is most likely very low to no estrogen in the system which will def kill your sex drive. you want to have some estrogen in system. i personally think the aromasin is doing its job, but maybe back off a little on the dose


----------



## pieguy (Nov 9, 2011)

You're not taking enough most likely. AROMASIN is pretty weak in males which people don't realize.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 9, 2011)

Dude, quit guessing bout your estradiol levels and get some bloodwork!  I know this guy that created a whole sticky on how to get cheap blood work...


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 10, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I know this guy that created a whole sticky on how to get cheap blood work...



 So do I. However, not unable to get into the place for a least 1.5 weeks so thus this thread was made. A bit weird... lost sex drive while using the "aromasin" but still got a big lump under the nip. Glad I caught it quick, letro is killing it off.

My guess is this "aromasin" isn't even the real deal there's a lump from it. Need to find some high quality research products or HG.


----------



## kinglewy (Nov 10, 2011)

On my fourth week of 750mg/week of test-cyp. The first couple weeks I had no sex drive and I was like WTF. Being my first cycle I wasn't sure what was going on. I was taking 12.5 mg of EP's aromasin everyday too. 
Well I dropped the aromasin and now am just doing straight test and I am horny all the time, no problems with any type of gyno so far though, I think next run I am going to pay the extra money for legit Aromasin pills and not fool with the "research chems" just in case they are bunk.


----------



## GMO (Nov 10, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> So do I. However, not unable to get into the place for a least 1.5 weeks so thus this thread was made. A bit weird... lost sex drive while using the "aromasin" but still got a big lump under the nip. Glad I caught it quick, letro is killing it off.
> 
> My guess is this "aromasin" isn't even the real deal there's a lump from it. Need to find some high quality research products or HG.




Running aromasin at 12.5mg eod with heavily aromatizing compounds won't necessarily keep you from getting gyno.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Nov 10, 2011)

GMO said:


> Running aromasin at 12.5mg eod with heavily aromatizing compounds won't necessarily keep you from getting gyno.



I'm running 25mg a day, my E2 was elevated for the first time in years of use. Been on that dose for a week and feel great again, no lethargy, sex drive is up, energy levels are good. Maybe you need to up your dose GymRat.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 10, 2011)

I was at 25mg ed, sex drive was killed and then got the lump.

Just noticed my first post is messed up, started at 12.5 ed, quickly went to 25mg ed and then got this lump.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 10, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> I was at 25mg ed, sex drive was killed and then got the lump.
> 
> Just noticed my first post is messed up, started at 12.5 ed, quickly went to 25mg ed and then got this lump.



Bump. Any thoughts? A bit weird sex drive was killed but I still got a lump... I plan to get some bloodwork when there's an opening to do so and off the letro. 

How long does it take letro to clear the system? I figure once I get this lump gone, ill wait, jump back on a different brand of aromasin and get blood work if im still having issues.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 10, 2011)

I would think if you're libido is down then your estradiol must be low.  But, libido is dependent on so many factors, you can't know for sure it's caused by low E2.  Are your nips sore or itchy?  Is there a chance it's prolactin related?


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 10, 2011)

I believe im 3 days in now on letro, 2.5mg ed. nip sensitivity is gone and the lump is about half the size it was. Sex drive and desire to lift isn't that great right now (but I knew that would happen).

EDIT: gist88, yeah my nips were sensitive that was my first sign but I usually get a little sore in the nips on any cycle. This area i'm not as knowledgeable in so correct me if i'm wrong, but wouldn't a prolactin issue be from like a 19-nor steroid? I'm tired as hell, so I'm a little out of it right now.

I have lost zero strength in the gym if you were wondering, in fact i'm actually improving.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, prolactin is usually caused by 19-nors, I just realized you're only on mast and test though.
If letro is working, then maybe aromasin was underdosed?  
Good to hear its getting better.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 10, 2011)

Well it so happens this aromasin is from the same company that I got bad adex from (got gyno from it) like the same thing, except my sex drive wasn't effected. I'm lucky I have different brands of aromasin and letro. You got a incoming PM.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Nov 10, 2011)

E2 being too high or too low could affect sex drive, the only way to know for sure what is up is through blood work. No way to predict the cause without having some factual evidence.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 10, 2011)

How long after I get off the letro should I get my levels checked? I think i'll go back to 12.5mg ed from a different sponsor and jump on some proviron.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 17, 2011)

Got blood work done the day before I started letro, the estro did come back pretty high... What would you advise at this point? I'm running letro until the lump is gone, then going to jump back onto some brand of aromasin.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 17, 2011)

I think the consensus is that if you have lumps, stick with letro and finish with aromasin.  If you can afford it, I'd check estradiol levels after a couple weeks too, just for confirmation that you have tanked your estradiol.  
How high was your estradiol?  I've personally gotten mine up to 117 and 174.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 17, 2011)

How was yours measured? (Like what were the limits) I'll have to double check the exact numbers as I don't have it in front of me right now.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 17, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> How was yours measured? (Like what were the limits) I'll have to double check the exact numbers as I don't have it in front of me right now.



reference range is 13-52 for males!


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll post up the ranges when I get home, I know my range is similar to yours but my estro wasn't THAT high. How did you get it so high?! LOL


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 17, 2011)

bunk AI from adc while running test and dbol


----------

